# Grip Issue(s) - Weak Grip Causing a Push?



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2015)

Over the last few weeks, I've noticed more and more of my shots are missing right.

No shape to the shot at all, simply straight right. Im not missing right by a huge amount but the draw I've been playing the last few months has gone to a push.

To my (limited) understanding of ball flight law, this means my club face and path are matched right of target(?).

I've checked my:

Alignment - Check

Shoulders are square at address not closed - Check

Ball position correct - Check

Turning not sliding - Check

At the end of a particularly poor range session today, I noticed my grip at set up seemed a little strange.

Upon checking I could only see 1-1.1/2 knuckles on my left hand. I'm guessing this is a "Weak Grip"?

I didn't hit any more balls after noticing this.

My question(s) for the experts are:

Is the grip described above a weak grip?

What is considered a neutral grip?

Could the weak grip be the cause of my issue?

Thanks for taking the time to read and for any subsequent replies :thup:


----------



## Craigg (Jan 20, 2015)

It's sound as if you have a pretty consistent slight in to out swing path. (no bad thing). All that has changed is your clubface has gone from slightly closed at impact to square to your swing path, hence the straight right push. It could be caused by a weaker grip, among many things.


----------



## turkish (Jan 20, 2015)

Funnily enough just watched a jack niklaus video yesterday where he said he played with a very slightly weak grip so it would always go slightly right.

His reasoning was its better to know which way it'll likely go when hitting. Rather than a neutral grip where the dispersion can be wider either way.

Found it quite interesting as I've been getting lessons and really used to the neutral grip but now my shots are a mixture of left,right and centre. Obviously I'm aiming to fine tune it to be more centrally accurate but gave me food for thought that arguably best player of all time would actually aim to have that fade in there than dead straight.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Gareth.

It can change with individuals as we don't all have the same size hands, forearms etc.   Normally two to three knuckles would be a good place to start.

A good way to test would be to take a neutral grip, hit a few balls. Now take a grip hold the club out in front and rotate the club so the face is slightly shut and re grip (don't turn your wrists) then hit some more, gradually shut the face little at a time until you get the flight you want.

If the clubface is shut at this point you can setup with the face like this or strengthen your grip keeping the face square.

Hope this makes sense


----------



## bobmac (Jan 21, 2015)

Take your normal grip and swing back till your left arm is horizontal. Then check your club head. If its pointing straight up then it could be a weak grip or you could fanning it open by rolling your wrists clockwise.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Take your normal grip and swing back till your left arm is horizontal. Then check your club head. If its pointing straight up then it could be a weak grip or you could fanning it open by rolling your wrists clockwise.








Click to expand...

This (^) is something I worked on quite a bit over the winter Bob.

Here is an image of a good one:







The ball started a little right of target and drew back to target.

This however was taken before my issue started.

When I get home tonight I'll check again Bob.

When I was checking my grip last night, I made a conscious effort to grip the clubs as I have been (No Checks). 

At address, when I looked down, I could see 1, maybe 1.1/2 at a push, but it seemed the back of my left hand appeared to be facing the target. I'm guessing it should point, fractionally right of target?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes, it should point a little right.
I'm guessing the 'V' on your left hand is pointing at your nose ?


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Yes, it should point a little right.
I'm guessing the 'V' on your left hand is pointing at your nose ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Bob. If anything maybe a touch right of my nose, but not much at all.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 21, 2015)

definite weak grip.    I could not hold a club never mind hit a ball with 1 knuckle showing.    I am completely the opposite way.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			definite weak grip.    I could not hold a club never mind hit a ball with 1 knuckle showing.    I am completely the opposite way.
		
Click to expand...

I did try a strong grip (3 and a bit knuckles) and it felt, well, just wrong.

How anyone can swing a club with that strong a grip is beyond me.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 21, 2015)

Try just on the verge of 3.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 21, 2015)

Gareth said:



			I did try a strong grip (3 and a bit knuckles) and it felt, well, just wrong.

How anyone can swing a club with that strong a grip is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

No need to go that far.
A small change can make a huge difference.
Try 2 knuckles and see if that will improve things


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 21, 2015)

Thing I noticed when working out how many knuckles are showing is that it can't vary depending on what eye is dominant. 


Take your grip and look down closing one eye. Note how many are showing. Don't move your head but change the eye you are looking with.  The amount of  knuckles will change according to your perception.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Thing I noticed when working out how many knuckles are showing is that it can't vary depending on what eye is dominant. 


Take your grip and look down closing one eye. Note how many are showing. Don't move your head but change the eye you are looking with.  The amount of  knuckles will change according to your perception.
		
Click to expand...

I'm left eye dominant which, I suppose helps, as I'm looking at my left hand.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2015)

bobmac said:



			No need to go that far.
A small change can make a huge difference.
Try 2 knuckles and see if that will improve things
		
Click to expand...

That was going to be my first port of call Bob.

Adjust to 2 knuckles play it for a while then adjust if required.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 21, 2015)

Just try my drill where you gradually shut the face.   You don't need to be concerned with knuckles etc.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2015)

bobmac said:



			No need to go that far.
A small change can make a huge difference.
Try 2 knuckles and see if that will improve things
		
Click to expand...

:thup: :whoo: :thup:

Exactly this!

Not long back from the range in my lunch break. 

Made a minor adjustment to 2 knuckles, very slight change in flight (for the better). The ball started to move back from the right, but not enough.

Moved to 2.1/2 knuckles and the ball shot off to the right before curving back to target.

I admit to giving the 3 knuckle grip a few balls, but the curve was much too strong ending past my target.

Thanks to all who contributed, especially you Bob. Thanks to post #5, I know now what to look for as a check point in future.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 22, 2015)

Good stuff


Plus you can now move it quite a bit right to left when required.   Good for recovery and fighting a strong left to right wind.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Good stuff


Plus you can now move it quite a bit right to left when required.   Good for recovery and fighting a strong left to right wind.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't actually think of that Gary, but you do make a valid point :thup:

I was more concerned about getting the right to left shape back as opposed to 'over working' the ball for a particular scenario.


----------



## Wooky (Jan 22, 2015)

Gareth said:



			I did try a strong grip (3 and a bit knuckles) and it felt, well, just wrong.

How anyone can swing a club with that strong a grip is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

I have / had the opposite issue.
Hooking left (I put a post on here last week)
I didn't appreciate how much difference just a slight grip change would make.
I am fine with the Driver & 3 wood, my grip is good.
But for some reason I have developed an overly strong grip with my irons & hybrids?

So I went for a video lesson with a pro. (will put a post up on that)
Anyway he confirmed what I am ready knew.

He managed to get me to play with a more neutral grip, it felt really weird at first, I was slicing high & right, I spent 2x freezing days on the practice field trying to get comfortable with it, I played 18 holes yesterday & today.
It still feels a little awkward, & I did hit a few more duffs than normal, but I didn't hit 1x hook in either round.

I Have about 8 weeks to hone it in before the season starts,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2015)

Have had a lesson this week to start working on weakening a very strong grip. Guess what. Push city all lesson and everything going right. Well hit but straight right. Gradually getting use to it and getting it back on the golf course but it's going to be a learning curve. Once I get my match out of the way tomorrow I might give Socketrockets drill a go


----------

